# Randstad Holland (Deltametropolis)



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

Nick in Atlanta said:


> The Netherlands are the third largest food exporter in the world. I assume that the US and Canada are the two largest, but just compare the size of these countries with NL. It is an amazing feat.


1 USA
2 F****e
3 NL


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Bikkel said:


> 1 USA
> 2 F****e
> 3 NL


Are you sure? Just one province in western Canada could outproduce France in food. The US imports a lot of food and food byproducts from Canada,


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

Nick in Atlanta said:


> Are you sure? Just one province in western Canada could outproduce France in food. The US imports a lot of food and food byproducts from Canada,


Of course it couldn't. btw this is about export not production...


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

It's about exporting produce but indeed, that produce comes from imported goods as well. NL imports loads of cocoa and exports produce from that. France and NL have both their own crops and imports to manufacture exports from. A really exemplary case: shrimps fished in NL North Sea territories are being treated in Morocco and transported back again!


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Bikkel said:


> It's about exporting produce but indeed, that produce comes from imported goods as well. NL imports loads of cocoa and exports produce from that. France and NL have both their own crops and imports to manufacture exports from. A really exemplary case: shrimps fished in NL North Sea territories are being treated in Morocco and transported back again!


Just change Morocco to Mexico and you've just described the manufacturing path for much US goods. 

I'm all for outsourcing, because in the long run it helps everyone's economy improve, but it sucks when your job is the one that is outsourced!


----------

